# 740iL - Transmission fluid fill



## buckfitter (Sep 7, 2009)

i drained my fluid out of trans and cant find the filler plug


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Depends on the year of your car and which transmission you have.

Post on transmission fluid 

Example:


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Here is another one: LINK


----------

